# what is your favorite song about traveling?



## Matt Derrick

i'm looking around at tracks i could possibly use for the StP podcast, so i'm curious what your favorite songs about traveling area. if it's independent (i.e. i can use it and not get sued) even better


----------



## Haystack

Travel On - Rail Yard Ghosts


----------



## Wawa

All roads lead to nowhere... also rail yard ghosts and I was already going to post it before Haysack!


----------



## 6bummin6it6

not so much about traveling but its kinda similar, going to georgia by the mountain goats. or any going to (wherever) mountain goats song. 

sticking the RYG theme, wanderin' would be a good one. or barefooted blues. 

venus bound by unknown hinson? 

shanty boat by the tillers may appeal to bluegrass fans or river rats or most people from southwestern ohio. 

yup


----------



## kokomojoe

I've got several but this ones definitely up there.


----------



## iamwhatiam

I have a couple songs I could try n record and post. one is an original on being a dirty kid hopping trains and the other is one a friend wrote when he got stranded traveling thru mexico


----------



## Rob Nothing

was going to say all roads lead to nowhere too. def gotta use that.


----------



## PotBellyFatGuy

i liked endless summer nights by richard marx. reminds me of a time when i am carefree traveling and enjoying the moment of life as it's a warm night and everything is alive.


----------



## Mankini




----------



## mightyb

nomad vagabound call me what you will...


----------



## shred till yer dead

Jesse Stewart maurauder


----------



## Mankini

paid my dues? check. moan the blues? check. bend guitar strings? check.


----------



## Matt Derrick

kokomojoe said:


> I've got several but this ones definitely up there.




i'm definitely digging this one. thanks for sharing, it's the top contender so far.



iamwhatiam said:


> I have a couple songs I could try n record and post. one is an original on being a dirty kid hopping trains and the other is one a friend wrote when he got stranded traveling thru mexico



i'd love to hear em


----------



## Matt Derrick

shred till yer dead said:


> Jesse Stewart maurauder



i like this, but i can't seem to find a clean recording of it (i.e. not live).


----------



## kokomojoe

Matt Derrick said:


> i'm definitely digging this one. thanks for sharing, it's the top contender so far.
> 
> 
> 
> i'd love to hear em


Here's another good one you might like.


----------



## Wawa

Oh man, I just got up and walked out to the street in the middle of the night to get cell service cuz I can't sleep without posting "wait, actually, how about built to roam by shakey graves?"

But apparently I can't have original thoughs. All roads lead to nowhere would be pretty cool too. Either would probably make me tear up.


----------



## roguetrader

that one Ponyboy plays on de banjo at the end of Freeload documentary is cool - his own composition i think it sez in the credits - prob won't get sued but you might have to buy him a bag for it....


----------



## shred till yer dead

Matt Derrick said:


> i like this, but i can't seem to find a clean recording of it (i.e. not live).



Ya I don't think there is one but you could try messaging him to possibly get a better version


----------



## uniparemassilmas

or this version, same song:


----------



## Mankini




----------



## deleted user

Guitar man by Jerry Reed


----------



## Adnil

Not my favorite, yet an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Vulture

King of the Road by Roger Miller.


----------



## Vulture

Also, Johnny Cash has an Album called Rambler.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Nevada city seranade by mischief brew


----------



## roguetrader

"I've Been Everywhere" as covered by Johnny Cash on one of the American Recordings albums.... a more underground and possibly usable number would be "Go Wild" by Culture Shock - totally captures the joy of spontaneous living and the @narchist lifestyle - for those not familiar Culture Shock are Dick Lucas's band that came after the Subhumans - inspirational punk ska that really makes you wanna get out there and DO SOMETHING....


----------



## OstrichJockey




----------



## Leocalifornya

I can't believe no one has tossed up "Ramble On", by Led Zepplin! I mean c'mon, Led Zepplin! And Ramble On is a great song.. Really great..


----------



## DeadbeatDBeat

Wagon Wheel, by Old Crow Medicine Show. "And if I die in Raleigh, 'least I will die free." Always me right in the feels.


----------



## Joshua Tree Rainey

Guaranteed, Eddie Vedder
John Fairhurst, Hungry Blues.
Greatful Dead, Friend of the Devil
The Devil Makes Three: Hallelu (FreshGrass Festiv…:


----------



## Sam Young

"Hard travelin" by Woody Guthrie 

"I was young when I left home" and "Farewell" by Dylan (two gems)


----------



## roughdraft

Chicago by Sufjan Stevens


----------



## beersalt

Profane Sass- In Motion

This song makes me fucking cry.


----------



## beersalt

Eilen Jewell- Dusty Boxcar Wall


----------



## roughdraft

fast car by xiu xiu

(dont know the original artist but that one is also good)


----------



## MarkDrifter

stuff i listened to when im on the road...

Eve6 - Open Road Song
All Out War - Claim Your Innocence
Rise Against - Anywhere But Here, Everchanging..ect
Less Than Jake - Look What Happened & History of a Boring Town
Dixie Chicks - Wide Open Spaces
Shelter - Whole Wide World
Metallica - Wherever I May Roam
Against Me (anything from them)
Catch 22 - Leaving & the Keasby Nights album
Propeller 21 - My Heart's Lo-fi
One OK Rock - The Beginning
The Refreshments - Banditos
Sugarcult - Memory
Amber Pacific - Gone So Young
Green Day - When I Come Around
Boys Like Girls - The Great Escape
Everclear - Sparkle & Fade album
Stick to Your Guns - We Still Believe
Satanic Surfers - Going Nowhere Fast album
The Offspring - I Want You Bad & Smash album
MXPX - Move to Bremerton, Life in General & Slowly Going the Way..albums
Macklemore - Can't Hold Us
A Day To Remember - If it Means a lot to You, If I Leave, All Signs Point to Lauderdale
Tsunami Bomb - Say It Like You Mean It
All American Rejects - Move Along
Hot Water Music - Sometimes It's Hard to Know
Fall Out Boy (anything from them)
The Starting Line - Island
We Came As Romans - The World I Used To Know
Big Mountain - Young Revolutionaries
The Ataris - So Long Astoria, In This Diary 
The Glitch Mob - Drive It Like You Stole It
Masia One & Sizzla Kalonji - Freedom
Michael Franti & Spearhead - Remote Control
The Killers - Hot Fuss album
Beartooth - In Betwen
Lanemeyer - Stories For The Big Screen album
Diplo - Revoltion
Filthy Vagrants - Emo Sucks
2 Cents Worth - Your Band Sucks
The Gaslight Anthem - Handwritten
Abstract - Neverland, Hands Up, Woke ect
Ruth B - Golden
Alison Wonderland - Take it to Reality
Aero Chord x Fractal - Until The End
Alanis Morissette - So-Called Chaos
Bjork (anything from her)
Tash Sultana (anything from her)
Krewella - Alive, Live for the Night
Angel Haze - Battle Cry ft. Sia
Angels and Airwaves - Secret Crowds, Surrender, The Adventure
Atmosphere - Modern Man's Hustle
I Prevail - Blank Space cover
BANKS - Beggin For Thread (Gryffin & Hotel Garuda Remix)
Bebe - Ganamos (Showcase en Museo LÃ¡zaro Galdiano)
Blinkie feat. Alahna - Don't Give Up (On Love)
Brand New - The Quiet Things That No One Ever Knows
Boysetsfire - My Life In The Knife Trade ___ Berlin Sessions
Brennan Heart & Wildstylez - Lose My Mind
Buena Vista Social Club (anything from them)
Clean Bandit - Rather Be feat. Jess Glynne
Collective Soul - The World I Know
Convictions - The Drifter
Courage Dear Heart - Never Dreamland
Cracker - Sick of Goodbyes
Dashboard Confessional - We Fight (& pretty much anything from him)
Direct - Memory (feat. Holly Drummond)
Crystal Castles (anything from them)
Salem (anything from them)
The Purity Ring (anything from them)
Drive Me To Juliet - Saving Glass Heart
Duo Cachibache - De Reojo
Duncan Sheik - Barely Breathing
Egon - Good Cognition
Ellie Goulding - Burn
Elliphant - Music Is Life Ft. Ras Fraser Jr
Feint - We Won't Be Alone (feat. Laura Brehm)
Fire From The Gods - Excuse Me
Flipsyde - Get Ready
Flosstradamus - TTU (Too Turnt Up) feat. Waka Flocka Flame
Gavin DeGraw - Fire
Gin Blossoms - Hey Jealousy
Hellfish - My Style
I The Victor - Downsides
Ice Cube Ft B-Real & Xzibit - Seizing Control Of The Game
Imagine Dragons - Walking The Wire
Lifehouse - You And Me
Machine Gun Kelly - Been Through It All
Mala Rodríguez - Quien Manda
Margate - The Unsilent Majority
Marshmello ft. Khalid - Silence, Alone
Matchbox Twenty - Real World
Matisyahu - Live Like A Warrior, We Will Walk
Mike Mictlan ~OMG!
Doomtree (anything from them)
Naughty Boy - La La La ft. Sam Smith (K Theory Remix)
Neck Deep - I Hope This Comes Back To Haunt You
NOA - Monsters
Oasis - Champagne Supernova (Official Video)
Oleander - I Walk Alone
Owl City - Fireflies (Said The Sky Remix)
The Wonder Years - Come Out Swinging
P.O.S. - Music For Shoplifting
Raketenjungs - 50 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit
Red City Radio - Two For Flinching.. anything from them really.
Relient K - Be My Escape
Said The Sky - Run Away (feat. Car)
Set It Back - Here And Now
Sideburns VS Matisyahu - Fight Like A Warrior
Sims - Burn It Down
Situation at 1200 __ De - luxe EP
Skizzy Mars - - Douchebag
Slaves - True Colors
Suicidal Tendencies - You Cant Bring Me Down
Social Distortion - Somewhere Between Heaven & Hell album
Success - Lives That We Deserve
Taina Asili - And We Walk
Ten Foot Pole - The Getaway
The Calling - Wherever You Will Go
The Chainsmokers - Closer ft. Halsey..ect
The Cooper Temple Clause - Waiting Game
The Death Of Me - Lock & Key
The Escape Engine - Welcome To The Conversation
The Script - The Man Who Can't Be Moved
The Weeknd - Stolen Night
Thirty Seconds To Mars - Kings and Queens
Tonight Alive-The Other Side album
Tristam & Braken - Frame of Mind
Tropkillaz - Try Me
Vanic X K.Flay - Can't Sleep
Vanilla Sky - Attimi
Wildstylez - Falling To Forever
Yellow Claw - Love & War 
Zack De La Rocha feat. Trent Reznor - We Want It All
Zedd - Find You (Flaxo Remix)
Honeycomebear - Achillea
Virtu - Live Forever
The Chainsmokers & Coldplay - Something Just Like This (BOXINLION & Vyel Cover Remix)
Slippy - Chosen (feat. Armanni Reign)
Dread Pitt - Reckless (ft. C.)
NONSENS - Heroes (feat. Tobias Stenkjær)
Mitekiss - Good Need
Famous Spear - Edge of Chaos
Kryptex - Are We Faded (Keys N Krates Hypnotik Rework)
Draper - All I See (feat. Laura Brehm)
Nansuke - Trip
Jaymes Young - Habits Of My Heart (Slaptop Remix) 
Katy Tiz - Whistle (While You Work It) [Wiwek Remix]
ODESZA - All We Need (feat. Shy Girls) (Autograf Remix)
Freak Caroline (ALMOND & SAMME Remix)
tokiwa - Like The Wind
PHEZANT - Daybreak (feat.Broad Run)
Baby-T & Pure 100% - My Luna (feat. KASA)
Mothman- Sickick
Echos - Guest Room
Diansyah Ahadi - Feel Good
Lookas - Loko
MoonBeat x OpenWater - Time
What So Not - Touched
Haterade - Flyin
NUWANDA - Lights Out
Kiiara - Feels (Jai Wolf Remix)
Hey Mama (DISTO Remix)
Happy Little Pill (Casper Zazz Remix)
Cage The Elephant - Take It Or Leave It (Nebbra Remix)
ODESZA - Say My Name (Hermitude Remix)
What So Not - High You Are (Branchez Remix)
Ookay - Thief
Deftones (anything by them)
Soba - Peach
Sam Sparro - I Wish I Never Met You (Alison Wonderland Remix)
Light (JVNA Mix)
Yaar Meera chad Giya feat Kuldeep Manak
Coprolalia Intoxication - Bonjour Tristesse
Calvin Harris - Outside Ft. Ellie Goulding (Savagez Trap Remix)
Hermitude - The Buzz (feat. Mataya & Young Tapz)
Fetty Wap - Trap Queen (Crankdat Remix)
Eminem - Til I Collapse
Quix Ft. Nevve - Riot Call (WOLFIK Remix)
Madeon - Pay No Mind (ft. Passion Pit) [pepensow Remix]


or i listen to the radio, Bandcamp, Soundcloud, Youtube...


----------



## WyldLyfe

Matt have you seen this guys songs Riley coyote, some one mentioned rail yard ghosts those guys got some good songs too..


----------



## Ravenscry

For myself I'd go with Metallica's "Wherever I May Roam" and Lobo's " Me and You and a dog named Boo" as personal fav's.


----------



## VoidSpace

loneliness makes me happy by the lost dogs street band


----------



## Deleted member 20975

Going out west - tom waits
Green river -
Long as i can see the light - CCR
I live in a car - UK SUBS 
Dont follow - alice in chains


----------



## Breck

The best of songs... wish the damn place existed tho


----------



## TayNZ

Green River - Creedence Clearwater Revival

Cross-Tie Walker - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## roughdraft

this one is a bit dicey to interpret but I feel the ideas really do relate to travel and this song is so intensely beautiful 

Bloodbuzz Ohio by The National



Stand up straight at the foot of your love
I lift my shirt up
Stand up straight at the foot of your love
I lift my shirt up
I was carried to Ohio in a swarm of bees
I'll never marry but Ohio don't remember me

Lay my head on the hood of your car
I'll take it too far
Lay my head on the hood of your car
I'll take it too far

I still owe money to the money to the money I owe
I never thought about love when I thought about home
I still owe money to the money to the money I owe
The floors are falling out from everybody I know

I'm on a bloodbuzz
Yes I am
I'm on a blood, buzz
I'm on a bloodbuzz
God I am
I'm on a blood, buzz

I was carried to Ohio in a swarm of bees
I never married but Ohio don't remember me
I still owe money to the money to the money I owe
I never thought about love when I thought about home
I still owe money to the money to the money I owe
The floors are falling out from everybody I know

I'm on a bloodbuzz
Yes I am
I'm on a blood, buzz
I'm on a bloodbuzz
God I am
I'm on a blood, buzz


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

@Juan Derlust Swedish Hiker, I like that. I used to think Steve Miller Band - Jet Airliner lyrics were "Big Ol' Jed & Lionel" in place of "Big ol Jet airliner"

Go on, have a listen and tell me that ain't a song about his buddies Jed & Lionel who like to take him out of town to party down hard but he's like hey guys look I'll go but let's not get carried away alright, I got responsibilities n shit I gotta be back home to tend to so let's not overdo it like last time!

And I'm goin' with some hesitation
You know that I can surely see
That I don't want to get caught up in any of that
Funky shit goin' down in the city
Big Ol' Jed & Lionel
Don't carry me too far away
Oh, oh Big Ol' Jed & Lionel
'Cause it's here that I've got to stay


----------



## Minnie

every second of any trip i’m alone whether it be on side of the road, on a boat or on a track i’ve got Freight Train by Elizathen Cotten looped


----------



## Laski North




----------



## beersalt




----------



## Deleted member 24782

Dwight Yoakam - Thousand Miles from Nowhere
Jason Isbell - Traveling Alone
Chris Stapleton - Traveller

You know, songs like that!


----------



## NewMexicoJim

In no particular order:

Radar Love - Golden Earring
Highway to Hell - AC/DC
Me and Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin
The Passenger - Iggy Pop
Coming Into Los Angeles - Arlo Guthrie
California Dreaming - Mamas and the Papas
A Passage to Bangkok - Rush
You Don't Know How It Feels - Tom Petty
End of the Line - Traveling Wilburys
Running Down a Dream - Tom Petty


----------



## Avani

Travel Light- Jeffrey Lewis
Traveling Shoes- Roy Pilgrim
Rambling Beauty- Mischief Brew
Spanish boots of Spanish Leather- Bob Dylan (I prefer Roy Pilgrim's cover on banjo tho)


----------



## Bozorg

Here's some of my favorite train/travel songs- enjoy

Time table blues by captain appleblossom 

Marie-Waiting around to die-I'll be here in the morning by Townes van Zandt 

The album "the charm of the highway strip" by the magnetic fields


----------



## muppi

Vashti Bunyan train song. singer, she has a soft shadowy voice


----------



## MFB

Wanderlust King by Gogol Bordello is a good one.


----------



## Hobo Corncob

These two!


----------



## Glass Roads

Surprised no one has mentioned this yet...


----------



## Bozorg

I almost forgot "Big Rock Candy Mountain"


----------



## TurboArmatron

I've had Chad Fontaine's "itchy feet" on my playlist lately


----------



## Hobo Corncob

TurboArmatron said:


> I've had Chad Fontaine's "itchy feet" on my playlist lately


His stuff is so good! RIP Chad.


----------



## lochnessless

Matt Derrick said:


> i'm looking around at tracks i could possibly use for the StP podcast, so i'm curious what your favorite songs about traveling area. if it's independent (i.e. i can use it and not get sued) even better


wayfaring stranger


----------



## ggonthego

Moldest Mouse - Trucker's Atlas
Hank Williams - Lost Highway
Hank III - Crazed Country Rebel
Woody Guthrie - Hobo's Lullaby
Tom Waits - Long Way Home
The Murlocs - Rolling On
Cotton Jones - Where You Stop for a Minute
Grandaddy - El Caminos in the West
Allman Brothers - Midnight Rider


----------



## IanIam

Im not sure if this is my favorite but I sure like it a lot.


----------



## SlabGrabber

Gouge Away - "Stray"

One of my favorite songs by one of my favorite bands.


----------

